# grimsby fishing vessels of old



## rexy (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi fellas, quite a while since I visited but Ive got a new guy Im researching. All I know is that he was a fisherman and sailed out of Grimsby and died age 24 on 25th Jan 1908 in Iceland, Im assuming that was aboard a fishing vessel. So what Im after is where can I find a list of Gy trawlers that were lost around that time. Ive spent a bit of time looking but cant seem to find anywhere, can anyone help please?
rexy


----------



## billblow (Jun 1, 2007)

rexy
well according to the Loss List of Grimsby Vessels 1800-1960 by David Boswell there was no Grimsby trawler lost at Iceland Jan 1908.
The nearest date for a loss of a Grimsby vessel at Iceland is for GY 740 Premier stranded about 25 miles S.W. of Ingoldshoff 9th Nov 1907.
Your fisherman could be an individual loss or death by accident or possibly not on a Grimsby registered vessel.
The only Grimsby vessel lost at Iceland in 1908 was GY 261 Washington stranded near Selvog Iceland 22nd Dec 1908
billblow


----------



## rexy (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for this billblow mcuh appreciated info thanks
rexy


----------

